# Dr Rosenberg



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Tommorow I'm bringing home a Maccrobrachium rosenbergii.

will try for pictures 










wanted to share hehehe


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Is it still alive?!


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

looks like a molt.
so soon? hopefully they didn't give you the shell instead of a shrimp like that happened with a ghost shrimp once...


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Stress moult. Happens when you move inverts sometimes. I'm hoping he will be ok. he likes to hide so could only get a shell picture.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Success! He's out and about and eating lots.

We had an interesting convo last night up against the glass. .

Be fearless. Like prawn.


----------



## officerben (Dec 21, 2006)

OK...where did you get one of these...real cool


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

officerben said:


> OK...where did you get one of these...real cool


Harold gets them once in a while. Sometimes the little ones accidentally wind up in a shipment of similar looking shrimp like ghost shrimp.

Harold can order them though I'm pretty sure. They're on one of his lists from an asian exporter (they are farmed).

Males can apparently reach one foot. They don't get that big in captivity but the one at the zoo has to be a good 1/2 liter of shrimp in terms of its size.










They're about the price of an electric blue crawfish.

They eat anything that moves apparently. I read about a guy who had a large Tiger barb pulled out of the water and a loach as well. Someone else had several young firemouths eaten. 
There's a video on youtube of one that has one minnow in its mouth and another pinned to the ground with its claw. They're pretty vicious predators. He's going to have to live a lone indefinitely. I will get a mate though if I can find one. Apparently they live well together.

Mine will eat NLS pellets, frozen mysis and brine shrimp. Refuses any 'veggie' fish foods. Picked up a piece of shirakura shrimp food and carried it about a foot then dropped it...


----------



## officerben (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh... not you mentioned it I did see this guy in the planted tank at Menagerie...very cool


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

officerben said:


> Oh... not you mentioned it I did see this guy in the planted tank at Menagerie...very cool


That's the guy


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Wow nice photos. The colors on that shrimp are awesome.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Aquatic Designs said:


> Wow nice photos. The colors on that shrimp are awesome.


That photo is lifted. I haven't gotten a picture of mine yet. It eats a ridiculously large amount of food.. It consumes the equivalent of about 3 5" Mbuna/day


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

More people need to get these. It's so much more interesting than any shrimp or craw I've ever seen.

It just finished making a giant pit in the sand. The sand bed is 2" deep. he made a big bowl with 3" sides all the way down to the glass in the exact spot where I put his food. Probably to make sure it will always roll in to the pit. 

He's figured out that I = food so he's not afraid anymore although he still prefers to come out with the light off. He sees me hold the NLS jar and puts his arms out like GIMME and as soon as the food hits the bottom he runs up to it. He's so eager he will have one piece in each of his four hands (two claws, two feeler hands). 

He looks for food in the sand too, putting his claws about an inch under the surface and feeling around. Very interesting. It's really active all night long but sleeps during the day. 

Highly recommended if you like shrimp and crabs.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

that is very interesting...is there any way you can get some video of when you're feeding?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> that is very interesting...is there any way you can get some video of when you're feeding?


Im working on that . He doesn't like to come out with the light on and I can't get a video in the dark...


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

http://s110.photobucket.com/albums/n88/111olbap/?action=view&current=Movie_0001.flv

Success!!


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

wow! That's fantastic.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

Aww, it's great to know he's doing well.
We shared a few bonding moments, especially during our renovation this summer.

Loved feeding time with him, watchign his claws go after all the bits of food.
I was a tad sad when i got to work and was told he got sold, but he's in good hands which is what matters!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

BeerBaron said:


> Aww, it's great to know he's doing well.
> We shared a few bonding moments, especially during our renovation this summer.
> 
> Loved feeding time with him, watchign his claws go after all the bits of food.
> I was a tad sad when i got to work and was told he got sold, but he's in good hands which is what matters!


He was very well taken care of at the store.

I take my aquariums very seriously. Everything gets a water change every 3 days, even if you're a shrimp alone in a 38 gallon.



He's been coloring up. His antennae are bright blue and red and his head spike is bright red. He's very happy.

If you'd like to PM me a list of what you fed him, as his growth at the store was good I'd like to copy it.

Cheers


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

One foot body. Nice.


----------

